# National Action



## Herby (Dec 2, 2016)

National Action is the first  Far -Right Group to actually frighten me in some time. I'm not going to get into a debate about whether this or that group is Right-Populist, Fascist or Neo-Nazi but whether a group is a real threat. Frankly I never thought much of the EDL and their 'casuals united/Pie and mash squad football hooligans or the flash in the pan BNP who were destroyed after the Question time farrago.

These people genuinely frighten me. The Jo Cox killer was associated with them. They endorse violence and seemingly have no interest in a mass movement.


----------



## Red Sky (Dec 2, 2016)

Herby said:


> National Action is the first  Far -Right Group to actually frighten me in some time. I'm not going to get into a debate about whether this or that group is Right-Populist, Fascist or Neo-Nazi but whether a group is a real threat. Frankly I never thought much of the EDL and their 'casuals united/Pie and mash squad football hooligans or the flash in the pan BNP who were destroyed after the Question time farrago.
> 
> These people genuinely frighten me. The Jo Cox killer was associated with them. They endorse violence and seemingly have no interest in a mass movement.



Thomas Mair wasn't associated with them.  The EDL numbered thousands, National Action at the moment have a couple of dozen. If you want a giggle then here's a video of them boxing.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 2, 2016)

Lol.


----------



## chilango (Dec 2, 2016)

Are they all teenagers or something?


----------



## Red Sky (Dec 2, 2016)

chilango said:


> Are they all teenagers or something?



They emerged out Warwick University. They're an intellectual cut above the EDL (amazing stuff) but they're basically hipster nazis.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 2, 2016)

Which of us wasn't frightened by their videos showing half a dozen twenty somethings roaming a deserted campus with banners and half hearted salutes?

And then they took things even further with their triumphant "cowering in the left luggage dept" at Liverpool?


----------



## gawkrodger (Dec 2, 2016)

lol at the boxing vid


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2016)

isn't this the lot that got run out of ;iverpool when that white man march happened?


----------



## catinthehat (Dec 3, 2016)

Their logo of the fash with a quiff and leather jacket is the same logo that is on the 'White only area' posters that appeared in (I think) Newbury.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 3, 2016)

Red Sky said:


> Thomas Mair wasn't associated with them.  The EDL numbered thousands, National Action at the moment have a couple of dozen. If you want a giggle then here's a video of them boxing.



Please break the link to them boxing. There's an ad in the video, so watching it will in some way donate money to their cause, via YouTube ads.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 29, 2016)

Is their logo very similar to that of the Sturmabteilung, or is that just me?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 29, 2016)

stuff_it said:


> Please break the link to them boxing. There's an ad in the video, so watching it will in some way donate money to their cause, via YouTube ads.



Which will also happen if watched after painstakingly putting back together a broken URL.


----------



## hot air baboon (Dec 29, 2016)

Herby said:


> The Jo Cox killer was associated with them.



that was the National Alliance in the US


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 29, 2016)

Reminds me a bit of the short lived ENR . My favourite fascist group is still Bloc Identitaire.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 8, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Which will also happen if watched after painstakingly putting back together a broken URL.


Yes but at least it's not a direct link. You should probably include a warning.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 8, 2017)

stuff_it said:


> Yes but at least it's not a direct link. You should probably include a warning.



Not sure what advertising you mean. It advertises the now proscribed group. Nothing else.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 8, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Not sure what advertising you mean. It advertises the now proscribed group. Nothing else.


Youtube advertising on that channel funds the original poster of the video, i.e. the fash.


----------



## Red Sky (Jan 8, 2017)

stuff_it said:


> Youtube advertising on that channel funds the original poster of the video, i.e. the fash.


 
I'd rather people saw how little of a threat they are - if a few pence wends its way into what must by now be an inaccessible bank account then so be it.


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 21, 2017)

their 'training camps' National Action Men didnt stop them getting turned over by Antifa! 
Questions for ministers over banned far right group which celebrated Jo Cox murder


----------



## kenny g (Mar 22, 2017)

they would last a few seconds at my nine year olds east end king fu session.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 26, 2017)

interesting ...
Questions for ministers over banned far right group which celebrated Jo Cox murder

and then 

Caller jailed after threatening MP Anna Soubry should be 'Jo Cox'd'


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 26, 2017)

malatesta32 said:


> interesting ...
> Questions for ministers over banned far right group which celebrated Jo Cox murder
> 
> and then
> ...


what's the connection with national action?


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 26, 2017)

that NA are still active according to ITV undercover footage and that they were banned cos of Jo Cox comments etc.


----------



## manji (Jul 26, 2017)

Appearing in Winchester.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 26, 2017)

manji said:


> View attachment 112148
> 
> Appearing in Winchester.


That looked worrying enough.  Then I saw "in Winchester".  No reason why here should be immune from this sort of sh1t, but I haven't noticed racist graffiti etc round here before - where is/(was?) that?


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2017)

manji said:


> View attachment 112148
> 
> Appearing in Winchester.


Gasp! An a4 print out to supplement their 241 followers on Twitter.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2017)

Wha'?


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 26, 2017)

editor said:


> Gasp! An a4 print out to supplement their 241 followers on Twitter.


Granted, it could be one twisted idiot in a bedsit with a laptop and a printer.  Still not good to see anywhere, never mind locally.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2017)

mx wcfc said:


> Granted, it could be one twisted idiot in a bedsit with a laptop and a printer.  Still not good to see anywhere, never mind locally.


I hope you tore it down and threw it in the bin. Not really sure why you posted it here to be honest. It's probably just one loon.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 26, 2017)

It was Manji that posted it. Yes, I would have torn it down.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 26, 2017)

And National Action were proficient on the graphics front, if nothing else.


----------



## manji (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 27, 2017)

manji said:


> View attachment 112160



Good work.  I did sort of assume you had dealt with it as you can see from my first response. I thought Editors response to me was a bit unnecessary, but if we have a problem (even if it is just one nutter) in Winch we could say hello.

it hadn't occurred to me that there was another urbaner down here.  Mx  WCFC.


----------



## chilango (Jul 27, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> And National Action were proficient on the graphics front, if nothing else.



That was my first thought.


----------



## manji (Jul 27, 2017)

mx wcfc said:


> Good work.  I did sort of assume you had dealt with it as you can see from my first response. I thought Editors response to me was a bit unnecessary, but if we have a problem (even if it is just one nutter) in Winch we could say hello.
> 
> it hadn't occurred to me that there was another urbaner down here.  Mx  WCFC.


Actually I'm from Southampton ( Saints, Eastleigh FC) some friends from Winch pointed it out and dealt with it. OK it's just a poster being ripped down. Hardly a major blow against Fascism but people need to be vigilant.


----------



## manji (Jul 27, 2017)

sim667 said:


> Is their logo very similar to that of the Sturmabteilung, or is that just me?


More B.U.F. I reckon.


----------



## malatesta32 (Jul 31, 2017)

crivvens! once a nonce ... 

Ryan Fleming, 26, of Horsforth, gets three years’ jail for having sex with 14-year-old


----------



## altforalle (Jul 31, 2017)

manji said:


> Actually I'm from Southampton ( Saints, Eastleigh FC) some friends from Winch pointed it out and dealt with it. OK it's just a poster being ripped down. Hardly a major blow against Fascism but people need to be vigilant.



Vanguard Britannia (the group behind the poster) put up a video a few days ago of them flyposting in Eastleigh. It'll just be a couple of weirdos without the numbers to do much more than flyposting, but might be useful to know if they're based in Hampshire


----------



## malatesta32 (Aug 1, 2017)

southampton anti-fascists may have more info on them.


----------



## chilango (Aug 1, 2017)

A look at "their" website is instructive.

Clearly an NS enthusiast/hobbyist. No pretensions towards any sort of strategy for movement building.

He does have some slightly better designed flyposters online, but clearly wasn't the creative spark in NA.


----------



## malatesta32 (Aug 1, 2017)

inside info etc
http://hopenothate.org.uk/2017/08/01/nazi-terror-group-back-scene/


----------



## chilango (Aug 1, 2017)

Urgh.Hnh are shit. Quite an accomplishment to say so little, so smugly.


----------



## hot air baboon (Aug 1, 2017)

manji said:


> OK it's just a poster being ripped down. Hardly a major blow against Fascism but people need to be vigilant.



watch out for hidden razor blades aswell


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 1, 2017)

hot air baboon said:


> watch out for hidden razor blades aswell


Use keys ftw

I have removed scores of fascist stickers and have yet to find a razor blade


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 1, 2017)

hot air baboon said:


> watch out for hidden razor blades aswell


----------



## hot air baboon (Aug 1, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> I have removed scores of fascist stickers and have yet to find a razor blade



glad to hear it - mind you a paper cut is no joke either   



Pickman's model said:


> Use keys ftw









there ya go - dual purpose


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 1, 2017)

hot air baboon said:


> glad to hear it - mind you a paper cut is no joke either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Skiffle - racially pure rock n roll


----------



## krink (Aug 2, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Skiffle - racially pure rock n roll



Lonnie Donegan - The ragnarok island line?


----------



## manji (Aug 5, 2017)

White nationalist movement's propaganda campaign torn up by furious Arbroath locals - The Courier

Winchester, Eastleigh, Arbroath?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 5, 2017)

manji said:


> White nationalist movement's propaganda campaign torn up by furious Arbroath locals - The Courier
> 
> Winchester, Eastleigh, Arbroath?


Trotters Independent Trading is expanding


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 5, 2017)

manji said:


> White nationalist movement's propaganda campaign torn up by furious Arbroath locals - The Courier
> 
> Winchester, Eastleigh, Arbroath?


Winchester arbroath neath Keighley Eastleigh ripon Scarborough


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 5, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Winchester arbroath neath Keighley Eastleigh ripon Scarborough


It's grim up North


----------



## albionism (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## steveo87 (Aug 11, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Winchester arbroath neath Keighley Eastleigh ripon Scarborough


Everyone's talking about POP MUSIC!


----------



## manji (Aug 27, 2017)

m


----------



## manji (Aug 27, 2017)

manji said:


> In Southampton yesterday before Gay Pride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## malatesta32 (Aug 27, 2017)

yeah, goddam sexual deviants ... Far Right Sex Offenders (continued).


----------



## kenny g (Aug 28, 2017)

Interesting ....



Oliver Síochána

About

Oliver/Olly Siochana GRP Party (UK) - YouTube

Oliver Siochana (@OliverSiochana) on Twitter


----------



## albionism (Aug 30, 2017)

kenny g said:


> Interesting ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Barking....


----------



## likesfish (Sep 21, 2017)

Lions not exactly native wildlife is it?


----------



## malatesta32 (Sep 21, 2017)

i think they were vanguard britannia a few months ago. bedroom fascist.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 21, 2017)

malatesta32 said:


> i think they were vanguard britannia a few months ago


Worst encyclopaedia ever


----------



## malatesta32 (Sep 21, 2017)

that made me spit beer out of my nose!


----------



## Red Sky (Sep 26, 2017)

Liverpool Anti fascists acquitted.

Anti-facists hug in court as they are cleared over fighting with nazis


----------



## ddraig (Sep 27, 2017)

more NA arrests 



> Arrested: Two from West Yorkshire: 23-year-old from Sowerby Bridge and 26-year-old from Leeds.
> Two from Wales - a 28-year-old and a 23-year-old from Swansea
> A 30-year-old man from Wiltshire.
> 
> ...


----------



## malatesta32 (Sep 27, 2017)

more details here: 
Eleven held after neo-Nazi investigation


----------



## ddraig (Sep 27, 2017)

same details


----------



## ddraig (Sep 28, 2017)

2 more grouplets banned
Two neo-Nazi groups added to banned list


> Scottish Dawn and NS131, both aliases of neo-Nazi group National Action, are to be banned under UK terror law, the government has announced.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 28, 2017)

Scottish Dawn sounds like a short lived Viz character.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 2, 2017)

NA style/influenced amateur posters in Cardiff, with what appears to be the head of Amber Rudd on a spike
Offensive neo-Nazi posters were plastered around Cardiff


----------



## Buckaroo (Jun 8, 2020)

Miss Hitler beauty contest!

Neo-Nazi 'diehards' face jail for being part of banned far-right group









						Neo-Nazi 'diehards' face jail for being part of banned far-right group
					

One woman and three men were ‘active members’ of extreme rightwing National Action in UK




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## JimW (Jun 8, 2020)

Buckaroo said:


> Miss Hitler beauty contest!


This reads like one of Alan Partridge's TV show suggestions


----------



## two sheds (Jun 8, 2020)

She hasn't got a moustache so I'm not surprised she didn't win.


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 22, 2020)

Panorama tonight was looking at The Base/Atomwaffen/NA end of the neo-nazi spectrum. Worth half an hour watch


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 23, 2020)

The reporter mentioned a book that couldn’t be named - anyone know title/author?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 23, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> The reporter mentioned a book that couldn’t be named - anyone know title/author?



Didn’t see it, but Atomwaffen were quite influenced by “Siege” by former American Nazi Party member turned Charles Manson fan James Mason.

could be that or maybe the Turner Diaries?


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Jun 23, 2020)

I was thinking the Turner Diaries.


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 23, 2020)

gawkrodger said:


> Panorama tonight was looking at The Base/Atomwaffen/NA end of the neo-nazi spectrum. Worth half an hour watch



 that was a pretty grim watch.


----------



## romeo2001 (Jun 23, 2020)

mystic pyjamas said:


> I was thinking the Turner Diaries.


Ben raymonds twitter says its siege - also makes a few comments on the programme of interest


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 23, 2020)

romeo2001 said:


> Ben raymonds twitter says its siege - also makes a few comments on the programme of interest



That’ll be it. Who’s Ben Raymond’s btw?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 23, 2020)

Background on Siege and its connection to neofolk and all that:





						whomakesthenazis.com - whomakesthenazis Resources and Information.
					

whomakesthenazis.com is your first and best source for all of the information you’re looking for. From general topics to more of what you would expect to find here, whomakesthenazis.com has it all. We hope you find what you are searching for!




					www.whomakesthenazis.com


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 23, 2020)

It’s where a lot of the “lone wolf” stuff comes from but is hardly a manual as far as I can remember. You used to be able to read the whole thing online but it’s probably not sensible to google it these days.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 23, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> That’ll be it. Who’s Ben Raymond’s btw?


He's a... 





> BA | Radicalisation Expert | Far-Right Extremism Expert | CTU/Prevent Critic | Academic Whistleblower | Author | Public Relations | Pacifist |



😐


----------



## gawkrodger (Jun 24, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> The reporter mentioned a book that couldn’t be named - anyone know title/author?



It'll be Seige - James Mason


----------



## splonkydoo (Jun 24, 2020)

Is definitely Siege. I used to be on their forums years back before they were a 'thing' and it was always mentioned and encouraged.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 24, 2020)

Not sure of the best place for this - about The Base founder Rinaldo Nazzaro/‘Norman Spear’/‘Roman Wolf’ and his apparent work briefing US special forces personnel during his time as as a Pentagon contractor 









						Neo-Nazi Terror Leader Said to Have Worked With U.S. Special Forces
					

The leader of The Base, Rinaldo Nazzaro, worked as a private military contractor for the Pentagon in 2014, which included briefing special forces.




					www.vice.com


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 25, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> That’ll be it. Who’s Ben Raymond’s btw?



The posh bellend behind National Action.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 30, 2021)

Not NA but similar shit









						Teen who called himself Hitler sentenced for terror offences
					

The boy, who called himself Hitler, was ordered to tell authorities of his whereabouts for 10 years.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				



Classic line at the end



> A pre-sentence expert report said the autistic teenager probably had "only an approximate understanding of the words and concepts deployed" and it is "likely that he did not see the wider ramifications of his activities, now seamlessly replaced apparently by interests such as Dad's Army".


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 30, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Not NA but similar shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope that after being presented with the report the judge asked the defendant directly “Who do you think you are kidding, Mr Hitler?”


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 30, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Not NA but similar shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats fucking depressing.


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 1, 2021)

Prick joins an organisation of pricks: Met police officer guilty of belonging to banned neo-Nazi group


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 1, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> Prick joins an organisation of pricks: Met police officer guilty of belonging to banned neo-Nazi group



He was only in it for the aesthetics of fascism and told anyone off if they said something racist.


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Apr 25, 2021)

see Ben Raymond arrested recently: for NA membership just after proscribed. Interesting they waited so long.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 25, 2021)

What’s your take Larry?


----------



## tony.c (May 1, 2021)

Five arrested for far right bomb plot. I suspect this might be something to do with NA.
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/breaking-boy-16-among-five-24019443


----------



## Shechemite (May 1, 2021)

There’s a problem with the link


----------



## tony.c (May 1, 2021)

Link should work now.
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/breaking-boy-16-among-five-24019443


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 11, 2021)

Andrew Dymock: Neo-Nazi guilty of terrorism charges
					

Police say that Andrew Dymock's conviction is a “key step in protecting the UK”.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Fash wanker says he can't possibly be a Nazi because he's gay. 


Also says he's going to be killed in Prison. Good.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 11, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> Andrew Dymock: Neo-Nazi guilty of terrorism charges
> 
> 
> Police say that Andrew Dymock's conviction is a “key step in protecting the UK”.
> ...


some of his testimony was on Twitter and was absolutely laughably terrible. Just the worst kind of teenage “it was broke when I got here, this is a terrible misunderstanding” shit.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 11, 2021)

I'm just reading his profile that the BBC have put up about him, he was wearing a rainbow flag on his lapel!
That'll do it mate....


----------



## ddraig (Jun 11, 2021)

scummier than your average fash



> The BBC obtained private-chat logs, containing SKD members, in which Blitz:
> 
> criticised Adolf Hitler for "not slaughtering the subhuman British at Dunkirk"
> said the age of sexual consent should be 12
> ...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 11, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> I'm just reading his profile that the BBC have put up about him, he was wearing a rainbow flag on his lapel!
> That'll do it mate....


Rinsing it for all it's worth


----------



## ddraig (Jun 11, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> I'm just reading his profile that the BBC have put up about him, he was wearing a rainbow flag on his lapel!
> That'll do it mate....


but but but he had rainbow bedsheets too your honour


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 11, 2021)

Nazi Toast


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 11, 2021)

Ironic, really, because he always favoured Atomwaffles for his Frühstück


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 11, 2021)

Sad thing is, I reckon he'll suffer more for being gay than he will for being fash in most UK prisons right now.


----------



## Riklet (Jun 11, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Sad thing is, I reckon he'll suffer more for being gay than he will for being fash in most UK prisons right now.



I wouldnt count on that. Not that he is gay he's just trying it on.

Plenty of Islamists and various other violent people who don't look too favourably on neo-nazi racist views. He wont die though.... wouldnt exactly look good.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 11, 2021)

Riklet said:


> I wouldnt count on that. Not that he is gay he's just trying it on.
> 
> Plenty of Islamists and various other violent people who don't look too favourably on neo-nazi racist views. He wont die though.... wouldnt exactly look good.



I know a few current and ex prisoners. There are quite a few racists in the system and apparently they're pretty much ignored/tolerated unless they start something. Whereas gay men, and trans women, in men's prisons absolutely are not.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 11, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> I know a few current and ex prisoners. There are quite a few racists in the system and apparently they're pretty much ignored/tolerated unless they start something. Whereas gay men, and trans women, in men's prison absolutely are not.


There was a trans woman on my wing during my brief stay.  The grief she got was appalling. I didn't see/hear anything physically violent, but the constant onslaught of verbal abuse was terrible. I wasn't strong enough to help.  Not sure what I could have done anyway.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## josef1878 2.0 (Jun 13, 2021)

Nobody mentioned his hillbilly haircut. Fucking tramp. Another internet gimp.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 13, 2021)

josef1878 2.0 said:


> Nobody mentioned his hillbilly haircut. Fucking tramp. Another internet gimp.



Guess it's to with the terminology "hillbilly" and "tramp". As if being either of those is somehow wrong.

Being a misogynistic nazi with a shit haircut is obviously very wrong. Of course.


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 13, 2021)

Wonder if his lardiness is genetic


----------



## extra dry (Jul 19, 2021)

/


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2021)

extra dry said:


> /


forward slash!


----------



## extra dry (Jul 20, 2021)

I was trying to link to youtube, but ultimatly failed, so I just left a / which should have been a .


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 21, 2021)

Oh well then.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 21, 2021)

Looks like the plausible denial “this has all been a terrible misunderstanding” defence was less effective than he had hoped.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 21, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Oh well then.




Pity the prisoners who have to share space with him.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 21, 2021)

What a dymock


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 22, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Pity the prisoners who have to share space with him.


I'm not one for prison violence, but in say, a year, there's news of him getting a pen up the nose or something. 
I'll have a beer.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 22, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> I'm not one for prison violence, but in say, a year, there's news of him getting a pen up the nose or something.
> I'll have a beer.



I can't say I would celebrate, but I'd certainly shed no tears.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 3, 2022)

ITV dramatisation "The Walk In" on now


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 3, 2022)

There's also an accompanying book:








						'The Walk In' (Personally Autographed by the Author)
					

You've seen the drama 'The Walk In' on ITV, now read the candid and dramatic story behind the series by its subject, Matthew Collins....




					tufac.bigcartel.com
				



(You can probably get non-signed copies as well from somewhere)


----------

